# JERSEY GUIDOS



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

FIRST CHECK OUT THIS THREAD.. MAKING ITS WAY INTO THE HISTORY BOOKS..


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i see u edited ur pic out of it jiggy


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

lol..


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

oh man.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Muahahaha, we have an infestation of them here in montreal too.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Lol, poor guys face


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Omfg... God, if you love us, please dont let them in California.......I think Im gonna cut out my eyes now. Thanks


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

ha ha ha
just think of that poor gayboy thinking he's hard and now being all over the interent.
one question: what a guido? or john gotti? is john gotti someone who gel his hair up?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Funny Funny Funny sh*t
What a bunch of absolute gimps








Look at the ugly one on the left aaaaaahahaha ROFLMAO etc etc etc


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Omg its NSync!!!


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

What is this the eight stooges?


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

StuartDanger said:


> one question: what a guido? or john gotti? is john gotti someone who gel his hair up?


THat's the hairstyle/ eyebrow style popularized by the John Gotti's Grandson... John Gotti is a famous mob boss( dead now) then there's this TV SHOW called "Growing up GOTTI" then these 3 f*cking kids had this kind of hairstyle..










I just wonder what would their grandpa gonna do wid dem if he found out dat dey're ghey???? good thing he's sleeping wid da fishies :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

AHHH! The second one from the left escaped pre school and was allowed into a bar! Call the authorities!


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

hhaha


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i hope these guys get beat up


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Omfg... God, if you love us, please dont let them in California.......I think Im gonna cut out my eyes now. Thanks


theres a shitload of them in the valley


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Talking about the GOTTIs check out these videos... these videos was when John Gotti was still alive... BLOWING UP GOTTI


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Holy freaking god!

I imagine you would get your ass beat walking around like that, no wonder he had to learn MMA.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

did u guys watch the video?.. its the best part.. if ur laughing now, wait til u watch the vid..


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Mrs gotti is a MILF :nod:


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Devon amazon said:


> Mrs gotti is a MILF :nod:


Yeah if you like men... she's more of a man then her kids.

Did anybody see the one where the one Gotti wanted to learn how to box. That kid couldnt fight his way out of a paper sack.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

wasabi-glow said:


> one question: what a guido? or john gotti? is john gotti someone who gel his hair up?


THat's the hairstyle/ eyebrow style popularized by the John Gotti's Grandson... John Gotti is a famous mob boss( dead now) then there's this TV SHOW called "Growing up GOTTI" then these 3 f*cking kids had this kind of hairstyle..










I just wonder what would their grandpa gonna do wid dem if he found out dat dey're ghey???? good thing he's sleeping wid da fishies :laugh:
[/quote]

I hate that show and those morons couldn't look gayer even if their lives depended on it, why would someone want to look like a *** on purpose?

I think the ones who imitate this morons are even worse because they're not only ****, but *** wannabes.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

JAC said:


> one question: what a guido? or john gotti? is john gotti someone who gel his hair up?


THat's the hairstyle/ eyebrow style popularized by the John Gotti's Grandson... John Gotti is a famous mob boss( dead now) then there's this TV SHOW called "Growing up GOTTI" then these 3 f*cking kids had this kind of hairstyle..










I just wonder what would their grandpa gonna do wid dem if he found out dat dey're ghey???? good thing he's sleeping wid da fishies :laugh:
[/quote]

I hate that show and those morons couldn't look gayer even if their lives depended on it, why would someone want to look like a *** on purpose?

I think the ones who imitate this morons are even worse because they're not only ****, but *** wannabes.
[/quote]

The problem is lots of guys are doing that style.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Dude the guy in the bottom right corner totally waxes his eyebrows, i aint ever seen eyebrows that pretty on another man!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i get my eyebrows done.. and so do all guy celebrities.. its nuttin new


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

There are to ways to get your eyebrows done, one is the really girly way, in which most of the guys in the picture have, and then there is a more natural male looking way, in which my gf will do for me, simply because she is a cosmotoligist.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

jiggy said:


> There are to ways to get your eyebrows done, one is the really girly way, in which most of the guys in the picture have, and then there is a more natural male looking way, in which my gf will do for me, simply because she is a cosmotoligist.


I just love when two of the toughest acting guys on the forum say sh*t like this :laugh: Made my day!

BTW jiggy, not sure why you make fun of those guys. You dont look or act that much differently from them:


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Oh Snap!!!


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> BTW jiggy, not sure why you make fun of those guys. You dont look or act that much differently from them:


i was just went to the 'mister pfury' thread looking for those pics and was gonna post the exact same thing...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

SNAP!


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

DAMN Dannyboy!!! That was good.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

when have i claimed i am tough.. thats just your own generalization cuz i do mma.. and what does having ur eyebrows done have to do with being tough?.. sorry that i like to buy nice sh*t, and have good hygiene and always have fresh clothes and fresh haircuts.. i do like to get p*ssy, unlike some of u guys on here..


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

jiggy said:


> when have i claimed i am tough.. thats just your own generalization cuz i do mma.. and what does having ur eyebrows done have to do with being tough?.. sorry that i like to buy nice sh*t, and have good hygiene and always have fresh clothes and fresh haircuts.. i do like to get p*ssy, unlike some of u guys on here..


Says the Jersey Guido wannabe.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

dude.. do u even know what a guido is?.. a guido is another name for a person that is italian.. i have italian friends, but i sure do not want to be italian..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> BTW jiggy, not sure why you make fun of those guys. You dont look or act that much differently from them:


oh damn. hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

jiggy said:


> dude.. do u even know what a guido is?.. a guido is another name for a person that is italian.. i have italian friends, but i sure do not want to be italian..


All Im sayin is you were knockin them, and yet you look, dress, talk and act just like any one of those guys there. Atleast from what you've shown and done on this forum


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Also;

hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

^^:laugh:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ^^:laugh:


You could have also gone with the Pop a Collar one too.

Or

Mixed Martial Arts
Just please don't hit my face
Or
Don't touch the hair


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

LMAO!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

its ok dannyboy.. u gotta make fun of other people to make up for ur own insecurities.. y dont u post a pic of yourself, ive never seen u post any on pfury.. jus pics of ur bike from world war 2.. lol


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

jiggy said:


> its ok dannyboy.. u gotta make fun of other people to make up for ur own insecurities.. y dont u post a pic of yourself, ive never seen u post any on pfury.. jus pics of ur bike from world war 2.. lol


ummmm, hypocrite?? the whole point of this thread was YOU making fun of others...insecure much??


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

where was i making fun of others?.. i just posted a link to a funny thread..


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

This thread jusy keeps getting better and better


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

jiggy said:


> where was i making fun of others?.. i just posted a link to a funny thread..


You never directly made fun of them, but it's about as bad as a retard laughing at people making fun of retards....understand?

I don't think Jiggy is as bad, he doesn't have a man tan, glitter, make up, and giant fake diamond earings.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

> QUOTE(jiggy @ Jan 14 2006, 08:26 PM) *
> 
> where was i making fun of others?.. i just posted a link to a funny thread..
> 
> ...


or does he?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nismo driver would be all over this thread



b_ack51 said:


> The problem is lots of guys are doing that style.


It's only a problem if you care


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Okay, if some of you would wean yourself off your 'man crushes' for Jiggy, we can get this thread back on topic.

When I look at this picture, I think "why are men (or boys) becoming so effeminate?"

Metrosexualism is just a euphemism for effemination. What societal pressures are at work forcing young men to become so preoccupied with looking and dressing like trendy pop stars they are becoming hard to distinguish from ugly women.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

It's just a fad, where men are gettin into looking after theirsleves, but i dont know what triggered the whole thing. maybe it was the gay ppl are more accepted now-a-days than 5 yrs ago. and if gay ppl can look after theiselves blah blah blah why cant straight guys,

i just think its depressing that it has come to this, guys taking more time over their apperance than women. I like to look after myself, take vitamins, stay healthy, but i wouldnt go out of my way to moisturise everyday or trim my facial hair or gel my hair to the nth degree everyday.


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

jiggy said:


> its ok dannyboy.. u gotta make fun of other people to make up for ur own insecurities.. y dont u post a pic of yourself, ive never seen u post any on pfury.. jus pics of ur bike from world war 2.. lol


do you really need to see the guy behind that pink 10 speed


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

P-22 said:


> its ok dannyboy.. u gotta make fun of other people to make up for ur own insecurities.. y dont u post a pic of yourself, ive never seen u post any on pfury.. jus pics of ur bike from world war 2.. lol


do you really need to see the guy behind that pink 10 speed








[/quote]

Its actually only 1 speed now :laugh: Took off all the gears


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> where was i making fun of others?.. i just posted a link to a funny thread..


You never directly made fun of them, but it's about as bad as a retard laughing at people making fun of retards....understand?

I don't think Jiggy is as bad, he doesn't have a man tan, glitter, make up, and giant fake diamond earings.
[/quote]

View attachment 90642


that looks like a giant fake diamond earring to me...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

> No doubt the impetus for this behavior is the approval of attractive women. But why are women demanding this?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

> StuartDanger said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt the impetus for this behavior is the approval of attractive women. But why are women demanding this?
> ...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> where was i making fun of others?.. i just posted a link to a funny thread..


You never directly made fun of them, but it's about as bad as a retard laughing at people making fun of retards....understand?

I don't think Jiggy is as bad, he doesn't have a man tan, glitter, make up, and giant fake diamond earings.
[/quote]

View attachment 90642


that looks like a giant fake diamond earring to me...
[/quote]

if youve read my other threads, you know i am not a fan of fake sh*t, and always get top of the line and authentic..


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey if dudes want to look like pretty boys and flip their collars up or whatever let 'em. If dumb chicks dig that sh*t let em too.. just makes it easier to tell the retarded, materialistic women from "normal" ones if they're flockin' around these gir.. i mean guys. To each his own.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

> if youve read my other threads, you know i am not a fan of fake sh*t, and always get top of the line and authentic..


If that diamond is real...you must have been saving for a pretty long time.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

take it easy everyone. no need to try and turn this into a flaming thread. i think it's funny when i see those super tanned, hair glued dudes. they look plastic. i always see those guys hanging with other guys, i never see any girls around them.

i think we all know the girls favor tall, extremely pasty white, skinny bboys














.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

jiggy said:


> where was i making fun of others?.. i just posted a link to a funny thread..


You never directly made fun of them, but it's about as bad as a retard laughing at people making fun of retards....understand?

I don't think Jiggy is as bad, he doesn't have a man tan, glitter, make up, and giant fake diamond earings.
[/quote]

View attachment 90642


that looks like a giant fake diamond earring to me...
[/quote]

if youve read my other threads, you know i am not a fan of fake sh*t, and always get top of the line and authentic..
[/quote]

A real diamond earing of that size would cost thousands of $$$, what do you do for a living???


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

jiggy said:


> where was i making fun of others?.. i just posted a link to a funny thread..


You never directly made fun of them, but it's about as bad as a retard laughing at people making fun of retards....understand?

I don't think Jiggy is as bad, he doesn't have a man tan, glitter, make up, and giant fake diamond earings.
[/quote]

View attachment 90642


that looks like a giant fake diamond earring to me...
[/quote]

if youve read my other threads, you know i am not a fan of fake sh*t, and always get top of the line and authentic..
[/quote]

you honestly expect me to believe that those 'diamond' earrings are real?!??


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i work for my mom at her law firm, part time.. and a dj and club promoter in nyc on the weekends.. hopefully gonna make it pro in mma.. gonna try out for the ufc after i get a few more fights under my belt..

i guess having expensive sh*t is like a big deal to some people, but i was raised like that.. so to me its not a big deal at all..


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Well I just realized that a diamond at that size is unreal, but I think Jiggys got so much money, its commin out of every hole hes got..


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

this guy.. lol.. stop talking to my friends on my myspace.. lol


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Who me??


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

When I saw the pictures of those Guys, I thought to myself,''Gay Guys''
That was it. Gay Guys. Little Softies. Poofters.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thats right poofters


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

StuartDanger said:


> thats right poofters


Bloody A!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

This is about par, you make a post about a bunch of punks. Then your picture looks just like them....very sad. Do you ever think before you post Mr Gold Bullets? Or do you just wait until you get your ass fried *EVERY* time?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> where was i making fun of others?.. i just posted a link to a funny thread..


You never directly made fun of them, but it's about as bad as a retard laughing at people making fun of retards....understand?

I don't think Jiggy is as bad, he doesn't have a man tan, glitter, make up, and giant fake diamond earings.
[/quote]

View attachment 90642


that looks like a giant fake diamond earring to me...
[/quote]

if youve read my other threads, you know i am not a fan of fake sh*t, and always get top of the line and authentic..
[/quote]

you honestly expect me to believe that those 'diamond' earrings are real?!??
[/quote]
so all my jewelry.. my dj equipment.. my fridge and bar and 65inch tv with 7:1 digital surround sound in my room.. my 120g reef.. and $5k+ worth of tattoos is all fake?
just cuz ur poor doesnt mean u have to be bitter towards me..
View attachment 90654

View attachment 90655

View attachment 90656

View attachment 90657

View attachment 90658

View attachment 90659

View attachment 90660

View attachment 90661

View attachment 90662

View attachment 90663


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

You are so full of crap. I am friends with some wealthy people, if you have money you do not need to brag. Weren't you selling some little POS honda the other day? A lot of wealthy people drive old Hondas :nod:

You were selling all that crap jewelry a while back, apparently nobody wanted a MR T startup kit....

As far as the money picture goes... beat this punk (btw none of this is mine) The internet is a great imaginary place ins't it?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

my honda is my hobby and my bmw is my daily driver.. actually i also have another honda daily driver.. and cant u see that all the pics were taken with my cell phone cam..

beat what? the stack of money u found on google images.. yeh i can really do that considering im 20yrs old.. moron.. its funny how u pick on me and ur like 54.. id kick ur ass any day of the week at any stage of ur life (cuz i know ur gonna say some bullshit like, back when i was 20 i had 10pack abs blah blah blah.. back when u had to walk 10 miles through snow to school, up hill both ways)..


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I just love when two of the toughest acting guys on the forum say sh*t like this :laugh: Made my day!
> 
> BTW jiggy, not sure why you make fun of those guys. You dont look or act that much differently from them:










LOOOOOOOL, dude, the only difference between them and you is that you're asian, how can you make fun of them???


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> my honda is my hobby and my bmw is my daily driver.. actually i also have another honda daily driver.. and cant u see that all the pics were taken with my cell phone cam..
> 
> beat what? the stack of money u found on google images.. yeh i can really do that considering im 20yrs old.. moron.. its funny how u pick on me and ur like 54.. id kick ur ass any day of the week at any stage of ur life (cuz i know ur gonna say some bullshit like, back when i was 20 i had 10pack abs blah blah blah.. back when u had to walk 10 miles through snow to school, up hill both ways)..


This 54 year old would put his foot right up your little punk ass. You say I pick on you? You are nothing but a liar, I have proved it many times. Try to be a real man, and gather a little respect. You run your mouth about others, and you look just like them. You brag abot being in "prison", you were in a county lock-up. You brag about gold bullets, bullshit. I could go on but I do not need to continue. You are a liar, you are amusing in a perverted way, but you still lie all the time.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

who was i making fun of? copy n paste where i said i was making fun of anybody

county lockup my ass.. the place where they kept suspects from 9/11 was county lockup right? idiot.

the only thing i was wrong about were the golden bullets.. ooh big deal.. u think ur the fuckin authority around here n u can push anyone around.. not me u fuckin f****t.. i put such a fuckin beatin on ur pig ass, youd be in the hospital hooked up to tubes like u just came out of ur bitch moms fuckin twat.. u fuckin mick


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

armac said:


> This 54 year old would put his foot right up your little punk ass. You say I pick on you? You are nothing but a liar, I have proved it many times. Try to be a real man, and gather a little respect. You run your mouth about others, and you look just like them. You brag abot being in "prison", you were in a county lock-up. You brag about gold bullets, bullshit. I could go on but I do not need to continue. You are a liar, you are amusing in a perverted way, but you still lie all the time.


I was kinda thinking the same thing. I think hes full of sh*t. Anybody can afford some cheap gold. You look like a gypsy wearing that crap.

Its kinda funny how if anybody on this site writes anything or shows pictures of a vacation, he has been there or his mama and daddy own islands and all of this other garbage. His cousin is the only shooter in the world who can shoot, reload, shoot before his opponent even reloads or some crap.
Hes a club promoter? What did they do give him a t-shirt? Hes going to fight pro mma? He couldnt fight his way out of a paper sack.

Not trying to start anything just pointing a few things out that obviously other people see too.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

look at the p*ssy ass glock and piece of sh*t butterfly knives in ur avatar.. did u get those from a flea market.. u need weapons to be a real man.. u think ur the sh*t cuz ur a cop, just like all the other douche bag cops out there that think their dick is bigger than everyone elses.. dont worry about it, youll get yours.. u try n dick around other people, but revenge is twice as sweet.. and when revenge fucks u in the ass, it dont use vaseline.. bitch..


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> who was i making fun of? copy n paste where i said i was making fun of anybody
> 
> county lockup my ass.. the place where they kept suspects from 9/11 was county lockup right? idiot.
> 
> the only thing i was wrong about were the golden bullets.. ooh big deal.. u think ur the fuckin authority around here n u can push anyone around.. not me u fuckin f****t.. i put such a fuckin beatin on ur pig ass, youd be in the hospital hooked up to tubes like u just came out of ur bitch moms fuckin twat.. u fuckin mick






































my little girlfriend


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> This 54 year old would put his foot right up your little punk ass. You say I pick on you? You are nothing but a liar, I have proved it many times. Try to be a real man, and gather a little respect. You run your mouth about others, and you look just like them. You brag abot being in "prison", you were in a county lock-up. You brag about gold bullets, bullshit. I could go on but I do not need to continue. You are a liar, you are amusing in a perverted way, but you still lie all the time.


I was kinda thinking the same thing. I think hes full of sh*t. Anybody can afford some cheap gold. You look like a gypsy wearing that crap.

Its kinda funny how if anybody on this site writes anything or shows pictures of a vacation, he has been there or his mama and daddy own islands and all of this other garbage. His cousin is the only shooter in the world who can shoot, reload, shoot before his opponent even reloads or some crap.
Hes a club promoter? What did they do give him a t-shirt? Hes going to fight pro mma? He couldnt fight his way out of a paper sack.

Not trying to start anything just pointing a few things out that obviously other people see too.








[/quote]

the people ont he site that have met me in person or talk to me on aim know.. just cuz i have accomplished sh*t in life and u havent, doesnt mean im a liar.. lol


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I havnt accomplished sh*t...ok...you know me so well f****t.

You have only accomlished getting fake gold. Hope that ugly mug doesnt turn green.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> look at the p*ssy ass glock and piece of sh*t butterfly knives in ur avatar.. did u get those from a flea market.. u need weapons to be a real man.. u think ur the sh*t cuz ur a cop, just like all the other douche bag cops out there that think their dick is bigger than everyone elses.. dont worry about it, youll get yours.. u try n dick around other people, but revenge is twice as sweet.. and when revenge fucks u in the ass, it dont use vaseline.. bitch..


That Glock and Benchmade have been here on this site a long time little girl, your little lying ass came along after they were here. Have some respect girlfriend :nod:


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

you need weapons to protect yourself from a nice fudgepackin



sprtslvr785 said:


> I havnt accomplished sh*t...ok...you know me so well f****t.
> 
> You have only accomlished getting fake gold. Hope that ugly mug doesnt turn green.


now i know u dont know sh*t.. anyone who knows jewelry knows that is real by the way it shines..
u callin me a f****t.. nice pic on the mister pfury thread, ****.. u n ur gay ass smile.. looks like u just sucked off jerome


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> I havnt accomplished sh*t...ok...you know me so well f****t.
> 
> You have only accomlished getting fake gold. Hope that ugly mug doesnt turn green.


now i know u dont know sh*t.. anyone who knows jewelry knows that is real by the way it shines..
u callin me a f****t.. nice pic on the mister pfury thread, ****.. u n ur gay ass smile.. looks like u just sucked off jerome
[/quote]

You are cool Girlfriend, keep talking dirty


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

ok jiggy. your the one making fun of people when you look just like them. so sack up and admit your gay. f*cking queer.

any indian selling that sh*t on street corners can make that crap shine. sorry to tell you but you got robbed


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Please notice my signature to prove my point. My girlfriend does not always tell the truth


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

can u read? or r jeromes kids blocking your vision? please copy n paste where i was making fun of anyone..

sounds like an opinion to me armac.. or r u too uneducated to know that.. all cops were fuckups and dumbasses who couldnt do anything with their lives, so they had to become cops.. proves my theory right

cocklvr.. its the type of shine and the color, not just cuz it shines means its real.. read a book once u wipe jeromes genes of ur face


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

ok niggy/mr. popped collar

I hope you dont run your mouth this much on the street because before you know it, you'll be the one kissing peoples shoes.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jiggy said:


> sounds like an opinion to me armac.. or r u too uneducated to know that.. all cops were fuckups and dumbasses who couldnt do anything with their lives, so they had to become cops.. proves my theory right


Rewording your original unsubstantiated opinion to back up your original unsubstantiated opinion makes it right?

Hey guys, check out my jewelry I bet in a poker game yesterday where I won the keys to jesus' soul.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

so.. wheres the post where i was making fun of people?..


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

sprtslvr785 said:


> ok mr. popped collar
> 
> I hope you dont run your mouth this much on the street because before you know it, you'll be the one kissing peoples shoes.


He is a punk. I am sure his little ass has been kicked almost everyday this month. Please disregard him, he is an annoyance that is tolerated by the admins.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

read a book eltwitcho, cant you tell that shits fake? man eltwitcho...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

niggy?.. is that a racist comment? i guess jerome just put too much punishment on ass huh


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> so.. wheres the post where i was making fun of people?..


Do not worry about that........I AM MAKING FUN OF YOU>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

jiggy said:


> you need weapons to protect yourself from a nice fudgepackin


u must be worried about a 'fudgepackin' too...from your myspace site with the caption 'tools of the trade'...
View attachment 90671


just admit it, ur a lying little bitch w/ fake jewelery who likes to run his mouth about sh*t he doesn't have...u make fun of the 'new jersey guidos' when you yourself are obviously one in denial...u are the epitome of a guido; wife beaters, fake diamond stud earrings, bragging about how ur the sh*t, popped collars, spiked hair, trying to impress people with lame ass pics of your fake stuff with poker chips piled around it...u might have a few nice things, but it appears a though u are living the definition of 'hood rich'...ur cars are pieces of sh*t too; all of them don't add up to the price of my car, and my car isn't even _that_ expensive...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> niggy?.. is that a racist comment? i guess jerome just put too much punishment on ass huh


He meant Jigger


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ok keyboard warrior..


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

You can call it a racist comment if you want...I could care less.

You are just a little sh*t talking punk that will get what you have coming someday. Somebody will wipe the floor with your ugly mug.

Later.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> you need weapons to protect yourself from a nice fudgepackin


u must be worried about a 'fudgepackin' too...from your myspace site with the caption 'tools of the trade'...
View attachment 90671


just admit it, ur a lying little bitch w/ fake jewelery who likes to run his mouth about sh*t he doesn't have...u make fun of the 'new jersey guidos' when you yourself are obviously one in denial...u are the epitome of a guido; wife beaters, fake diamond stud earrings, bragging about how ur the sh*t, popped collars, spiked hair, trying to impress people with lame ass pics of your fake stuff with poker chips piled around it...u might have a few nice things, but it appears a though u are living the definition of 'hood rich'...ur cars are pieces of sh*t too; all of them don't add up to the price of my car, and my car isn't even _that_ expensive...
[/quote]

yeh.. my 2 civics might not add up to the price of your car.. but how bout my 325i?.. since ur looking at my myspace, y dont u check out the comments and see what people that know me really say bout me.. everything bout jewelry, going to jail, promoting.. its all there.. i own guns, yes, but i dont go around showing them off n putting them in my avatar like armac..


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> ok keyboard warrior..


Badass reply, Girlfriend


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

those are some nice guns that you have there that outlook posted for you. I remember having a water gun that was spray painted black that looked just like that when I was 4. Any punk can get a gun..


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

a guido is an italian.. so im the epitome of an italian?..


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

jiggy said:


> you need weapons to protect yourself from a nice fudgepackin


u must be worried about a 'fudgepackin' too...from your myspace site with the caption 'tools of the trade'...
View attachment 90671


just admit it, ur a lying little bitch w/ fake jewelery who likes to run his mouth about sh*t he doesn't have...u make fun of the 'new jersey guidos' when you yourself are obviously one in denial...u are the epitome of a guido; wife beaters, fake diamond stud earrings, bragging about how ur the sh*t, popped collars, spiked hair, trying to impress people with lame ass pics of your fake stuff with poker chips piled around it...u might have a few nice things, but it appears a though u are living the definition of 'hood rich'...ur cars are pieces of sh*t too; all of them don't add up to the price of my car, and my car isn't even _that_ expensive...
[/quote]

yeh.. my 2 civics might not add up to the price of your car.. but how bout my 325i?.. since ur looking at my myspace, y dont u check out the comments and see what people that know me really say bout me.. everything bout jewelry, going to jail, promoting.. its all there.. i own guns, yes, but i dont go around showing them off n putting them in my avatar like armac..
[/quote]

are you kidding???!? your 1992 325i that you're trying to sell for 5 grand?!?! u must be f*cking joking, i'm NOT impressed...


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

jiggy said:


> a guido is an italian.. so im the epitome of an italian?..


You look like you are trying hard to be like one.. waxed eyebrows, popped collar, electrical socket hair, fake earrings...

Just admit it, your the only f*ck-up. Stop trying to brush your failures in life onto everybody else.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

cuz italians r the only guys that do that right?.. please, get out more.. maybe u can even find a nice guy to make out with

outlook.. u obviously dont know anything about racing.. the shell is only that, the shell.. its all about whats under the hood.. 92 325i with an s52 motor.. do u know what that is? haha


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Please look and draw your conclusion

One dick or eight....what difference does it make?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

my failures? what failures? i am a guy that likes to go out n party, n live life.. i have been locked up, so what.. i have a good job and have fun.. yeh thats failing alright


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

jiggy said:


> cuz italians r the only guys that do that right?.. please, get out more.. maybe u can even find a nice guy to make out with
> 
> outlook.. u obviously dont know anything about racing.. the shell is only that, the shell.. its all about whats under the hood.. 92 325i with an s52 motor.. do u know what that is? haha


if it's so good, then how can it only be worth 5k??


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yeh sorry i like to get p*ssy.. im not like u guys


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

BTW this ia your post Jigger...You like it *GIRLFRIEND?*


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

$5k for a p.o.s beamer? hahaha sounds nice, just by the price!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

outlook8 said:


> cuz italians r the only guys that do that right?.. please, get out more.. maybe u can even find a nice guy to make out with
> 
> outlook.. u obviously dont know anything about racing.. the shell is only that, the shell.. its all about whats under the hood.. 92 325i with an s52 motor.. do u know what that is? haha


if it's so good, then how can it only be worth 5k??
[/quote]

No title Bro, this sh*t is stolen>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> cuz italians r the only guys that do that right?.. please, get out more.. maybe u can even find a nice guy to make out with
> 
> outlook.. u obviously dont know anything about racing.. the shell is only that, the shell.. its all about whats under the hood.. 92 325i with an s52 motor.. do u know what that is? haha


if it's so good, then how can it only be worth 5k??
[/quote]

because u never get back what u put into a car when u resell it.. the motor alone goes for as much as i want for the whole car.. but i wouldnt be able to take the motor out n sell it for what i want for it, even though thats what its worth, because not many people have that kinda money to drop on a motor


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> niggy?.. is that a racist comment? i guess jerome just put too much punishment on ass huh


What about that Guido statement fgrlfriend, you do not like the Italians? Have they touched you?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

guido isnt a racist comment.. guinea is..


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Why would somebody spend $5k on that motor when they could go buy a real motor like a 350 and get better results?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

because i dont like american cars..


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Talk to me punk, you are ignoring me. You are my girlfriend


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

you like guys.. but i dont.. sorry armac, u might have to meet up with cocklvr and take jeromes place..


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

those guy are FAGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS or shall i say FAGETTES


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Come on girlfriend... you remember, were both in with the 911 terrorists, you were my little girlfriend....you said you loved me.. You made like a bird. What bird was that????? Oh I remember it was a swallow


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

stop typing.. u might f*ck up ur keyboard with all the vaseline ur getting on it right now


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Turned into a LEsbian Fest in here...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

armac said:


> Please look and draw your conclusion
> 
> One dick or eight....what difference does it make?


photoshop urge overloading must photoshop......resisting...overpowering.......photoshop in prgress


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Brujo said:


> Turned into a LEsbian Fest in here...


Let's all get drunk right Gordo?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

How much does a ticket from Texas to N. Jersey cost? maybe we could all pitch in so that this feud can be settled once and for all







.



armac said:


> Please look and draw your conclusion
> 
> One dick or eight....what difference does it make?


 Here's some quick(and cheap) photoshop action to help you with your point armac









View attachment 90674


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

armac said:


> Turned into a LEsbian Fest in here...


Let's all get drunk right Gordo?
[/quote]
For once, I can Probably agree with something you stated.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> stop typing.. u might f*ck up ur keyboard with all the vaseline ur getting on it right now


Most of that stays in your mouth


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

what does guido mean?

o and how did this turn into a fight lol.



JAC said:


> Please look and draw your conclusion
> 
> One dick or eight....what difference does it make?


 Here's some quick(and cheap) photoshop action to help you with your point armac









View attachment 90674

[/quote]
lol beat me to it


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

people people cant we all just get along?
why must we make fun of jiggy and crack on him when he has allowed up to see this funny crap?
if it wasnt for him i dont know if i would have luaghed my ass off today.
good sh*t jiggy


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

JAC said:


> Please look and draw your conclusion
> 
> One dick or eight....what difference does it make?


 Here's some quick(and cheap) photoshop action to help you with your point armac









View attachment 90674

[/quote]

We try to keep ******* out of the Geatest State in the Nation... I guess I would have to travel up to *** Jersey to see the girlfriend


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

srry jiggy i had to....


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

This is a repeat....Pleas see my signature, we are dealing with an idiot














t


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

On a MOre important Nte, im off to drink me a Gangsta! 40!!!

Wheres thePACK?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

joey said:


> people people cant we all just get along?
> why must we make fun of jiggy and crack on him when he has allowed up to see this funny crap?
> if it wasnt for him i dont know if i would have luaghed my ass off today.
> good sh*t jiggy


i think i feel the need to qoute myself here


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Do not go away Jigger (my girlfriend) you are a manly type...defend yourself or call your Mom to defend your...she is a bankrupty lawyer right?























What a laugh

Which is which????????????????


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

armac said:


> You are so full of crap. I am friends with some wealthy people, if you have money you do not need to brag. Weren't you selling some little POS honda the other day?


I was thinking the same about Armac. I know combat veterans and police that have been in shoot outs and I know a bunch of people who claim these experiences. I've learned the difference between the two is the "story fabricators" brag about their combat experience and the actual veterans can rarely be convinced to speak about their experiences.

I never even aknowledged this until you decided to dedicate a tremendous amount of time and forum space to disrupting and derailing what could have been a hilarious thread. don't you have anything better to do?

I apologize to contributing to the negativity in this thread, but this is not the atmosphre that I expect from this forum.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> You are so full of crap. I am friends with some wealthy people, if you have money you do not need to brag. Weren't you selling some little POS honda the other day?


I was thinking the same about Armac. I know combat veterans and police that have been in shoot outs and I know a bunch of people who claim these experiences. I've learned the difference between the two is the "story fabricators" brag about their combat experience and the actual veterans can rarely be convinced to speak about their experiences.

I never even aknowledged this until you decided to dedicate a tremendous amount of time and forum space to disrupting and derailing what could have been a hilarious thread. don't you have anything better to do?

I apologize to contributing to the negativity in this thread, but this is not the atmosphre that I expect from this forum.
[/quote]

If you notice, armac never claims to be a cop. He won't correct people if they call him one but he always labels himself a "Law Enforcement Officer" or LEO. Probably not a police officer,more likely a security guard or something on those lines.

Oh yeah, in before the


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

Did I start this :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Did I start this :laugh:


It is usually you you canuck


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> you need weapons to protect yourself from a nice fudgepackin


u must be worried about a 'fudgepackin' too...from your myspace site with the caption 'tools of the trade'...
View attachment 90671


just admit it, ur a lying little bitch w/ fake jewelery who likes to run his mouth about sh*t he doesn't have...u make fun of the 'new jersey guidos' when you yourself are obviously one in denial...u are the epitome of a guido; wife beaters, fake diamond stud earrings, bragging about how ur the sh*t, popped collars, spiked hair, trying to impress people with lame ass pics of your fake stuff with poker chips piled around it...u might have a few nice things, but it appears a though u are living the definition of 'hood rich'...ur cars are pieces of sh*t too; all of them don't add up to the price of my car, and my car isn't even _that_ expensive...
[/quote]

yeh.. my 2 civics might not add up to the price of your car.. but how bout my 325i?.. since ur looking at my myspace, y dont u check out the comments and see what people that know me really say bout me.. everything bout jewelry, going to jail, promoting.. its all there.. i own guns, yes, but i dont go around showing them off n putting them in my avatar like armac..
[/quote]

are you kidding???!? your 1992 325i that you're trying to sell for 5 grand?!?! u must be f*cking joking, i'm NOT impressed...
[/quote]

hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha,this is fuckin priceless.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I never even aknowledged this until you decided to dedicate a tremendous amount of time and forum space to disrupting and derailing what could have been a hilarious thread. don't you have anything better to do?


 Did you read this thread? it already IS a hilarious thread.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the 1992 325i that kiggy bet in his poker hand when he caught a ROYAL FLUSH ON THE RIVER CARD?????????????? i remember seeing beamer keys in the picture of that poker hand. i mean cmon man who rides the river betting with nothing and happens to catch a royal flush on the river card LOL and also bets his beamer when he has nothing in his hand. i dunno but that sh*t just dont add up to me, im no pro poker player or anything but i do play often and ive never seen anything like that before. major horseshoe up the ass on that hand that or the cards were fixed that way for the picture


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> the 1992 325i that kiggy bet in his poker hand when he caught a ROYAL FLUSH ON THE RIVER CARD?????????????? i remember seeing beamer keys in the picture of that poker hand. i mean cmon man who rides the river betting with nothing and happens to catch a royal flush on the river card LOL and also bets his beamer when he has nothing in his hand. i dunno but that sh*t just dont add up to me, im no pro poker player or anything but i do play often and ive never seen anything like that before. major horseshoe up the ass on that hand that or the cards were fixed that way for the picture


 Maybe he was betting the keychain, since he owns nothing but expensive stuff it's probably made out of 24k gold and the BMW logo must be made out of mother of pearl and sapphires.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

jiggy said:


> guido isnt a racist comment.. guinea is..


Mick is also a racial comment....

I don't care how you dress or how you live your life jiggy.

I allready pointed out how you were making fun of them. You think the thread is funny, yet you act the same way as the people being laughed at. Thats making fun of them.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Bawb2u said:


> You are so full of crap. I am friends with some wealthy people, if you have money you do not need to brag. Weren't you selling some little POS honda the other day?


I was thinking the same about Armac. I know combat veterans and police that have been in shoot outs and I know a bunch of people who claim these experiences. I've learned the difference between the two is the "story fabricators" brag about their combat experience and the actual veterans can rarely be convinced to speak about their experiences.

I never even aknowledged this until you decided to dedicate a tremendous amount of time and forum space to disrupting and derailing what could have been a hilarious thread. don't you have anything better to do?

I apologize to contributing to the negativity in this thread, but this is not the atmosphre that I expect from this forum.
[/quote]

If you notice, armac never claims to be a cop. He won't correct people if they call him one but he always labels himself a "Law Enforcement Officer" or LEO. Probably not a police officer,more likely a security guard or something on those lines.

Oh yeah, in before the








[/quote]

Wrong


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Bullsnake said:


> You are so full of crap. I am friends with some wealthy people, if you have money you do not need to brag. Weren't you selling some little POS honda the other day?


I was thinking the same about Armac. I know combat veterans and police that have been in shoot outs and I know a bunch of people who claim these experiences. I've learned the difference between the two is the "story fabricators" brag about their combat experience and the actual veterans can rarely be convinced to speak about their experiences.

I never even aknowledged this until you decided to dedicate a tremendous amount of time and forum space to disrupting and derailing what could have been a hilarious thread. don't you have anything better to do?

I apologize to contributing to the negativity in this thread, but this is not the atmosphre that I expect from this forum.
[/quote]

Let me reply to this... You seem to spend a great deal of your time trying to be the liberal "underdog" in this forum. I remember when you joined there were many posts that stated " I am very educated but I work in a chewing gum factory shoveling powder" It seems you have low self-esteeem, and you want to side yourself with the losers. If that is where you want to center yourself that is fine by me, but some us like to better ourselves. I apologize if that offends you.

I am simply stating, as I have in the past, most of what Jigger posts is fiction, and has been proven so. If you enjoy his posts Bullsnake, that is your choice. At this juncture I will leave this thread, if the Jigger looks to expand on his fiction, and you seem to enjoy it. I will leave it to the two of you.

And now to quote someone here that always seems to think his opinon is needed "I apologize to contributing to the negativity in this thread, but this is not the atmosphre that I expect from this forum."


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

joey said:


> people people cant we all just get along?


i think i feel the need to qoute myself here
[/quote]
and again


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

lol :laugh: This thread is priceless...

Who cares about gold, old beemers, stupid looking tennis shoes, etc.. Seriously you can brag about all that stuff and take a picture of it but it's really not cool unless you're someone who has a "follower" personality..

Back on topic, the picture of the guido's is funny IMO because it seems every "cool" kid 18-23 in the northeast is trying to dress like that nowdays... And they end up just looking like an idiot.. Same type of guys that think wearing pink isn't gay...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i cant believe that thread on that site has 108 pages of that sh*t lol............. that guy just kept on feeding the fire with more gay pics of him and his friends.............

i wonder what the REAL gotti's would think of these clown impersonators. i bet someone would wake up with a horses head in their bed if they knew about these guys.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Omfg... God, if you love us, please dont let them in California.......I think Im gonna cut out my eyes now. Thanks


California? The bay area is f*cking infested with those kind


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

A big thanks to jiggy and armac for keeping me entertained for the last 10 minutes








A quality bitchfest if iv ever read one


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol the gay spikey hair pic is the shiznitt









more from the camp clubbers please


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

rocker said:


> Please look and draw your conclusion
> 
> One dick or eight....what difference does it make?


 Here's some quick(and cheap) photoshop action to help you with your point armac









View attachment 90674

[/quote]
lol beat me to it








[/quote]

Are you guys poking fun at ******* or whops here? I'm confused. Rocker, a "guido" is a slang term for an italian person.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the video must be the mother of all ownages!

rofl---


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

armac said:


> Let me reply to this... You seem to spend a great deal of your time trying to be the liberal "underdog" in this forum. I remember when you joined there were many posts that stated " I am very educated but I work in a chewing gum factory shoveling powder" It seems you have low self-esteeem, and you want to side yourself with the losers. If that is where you want to center yourself that is fine by me, but some us like to better ourselves. I apologize if that offends you.
> 
> I am simply stating, as I have in the past, most of what Jigger posts is fiction, and has been proven so. If you enjoy his posts Bullsnake, that is your choice. At this juncture I will leave this thread, if the Jigger looks to expand on his fiction, and you seem to enjoy it. I will leave it to the two of you.


That's a low blow. 
My inability to acquire a prestigious job has nothing to do with not wanting every entertaining thread in the Lounge to degrade into a bitch-fest.

One or two humorous jabs at someone is funny, but page after page of incriminations and insults is really boring.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jiggy: I laugh at your effort in trying to prove yourself on a forum board. Its the internet, if they dont want to believe, who gives a sh*t. No need to get all hyped up over nothing. Seeing as you do have all that stuff you claim though, makes me wonder why you havent invested in a digi cam or a better camera phone...but whatever. To each their own.

To everyone else: Racism and disrespect with the intent to flame a member isn't tolerated here. So please, if you value your membership here, follow the rules when posting.

Thank you


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

u work in a bubble gum factory
View attachment 90722








free gum thats what i want


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

Who was making racist comments? I skipped the trash of the last two pages, is it in there somewhere?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

why isn't this thread closed yet?







it went off topic page 1 and has turned into a bunch of flaming and internet arguing. just lock it up.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Genin said:


> why isn't this thread closed yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I found it funny









But just for you Joe, just this once...


----------

